# What would be your pick



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Just needing some opinions on which ross' goose should be put on the wall and what pose people would suggest.

thanks for opinions!

white collar








yellow collar


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

both are nice birds and have collars and a band but id
say the one with the yellow band just because it sticks
out more!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

BOTH


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yellow, that goose has the warts!!


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

huntingdude16 said:


> BOTH


You said it


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

That's a nice problem to have !! :beer: I 'd go yellow


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

BOTH! BOTH! BOTH!


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

The bottom one for sure


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

BOTH!!!!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

both :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Neither white or yellow would make that great of a mount. Shoot one with a blue collar and mount that one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> Yellow, that goose has the warts!!


I agree...but I'd try to do both.  Then go steal GB3's blue collar he shot last Friday, then you'd be really set!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I would do both also.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Both!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

resting, cupped up, etc...? Not so sure i can do both. and as for the collar color.. sharpies will do the trick!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Both together would be awesome! Id do the cupped "incoming" pose like they are divebombing a spread.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

snowsforlife said:


> Just needing some opinions on which ross' goose should be put on the wall and what pose people would suggest.
> 
> thanks for opinions!
> 
> ...


I sure wish I had this problem!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

no kidding, wish i had to worry about what one to mount!

Good Shooting!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

so if you guys had this problem what would be your solutin


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Mount both Ben, you can put the one you don't want in my classroom.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Both together would be awesome! Id do the cupped "incoming" pose like they are divebombing a spread.


i agree


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

slough said:


> Mount both Ben, you can put the one you don't want in my classroom.


why, so you can say you shot it? haha maybe i will shoot a black bird for ya.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I would mount both! But if you had to choose one i would choose the one with the yellow collar!


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

i say Boff


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the collars. That's a nice problem to have, 2 collared birds...

Both are nice birds & both would make nice mounts.


----------

